# CONCACAF 19-20 November



## A_Skywalker (Nov 17, 2008)

Suriname v Haiti
 19/11/2008 19:30 GMT
  2.30 3.20 2.75 All Bets (1) 
Honduras v Mexico

20/11/2008 01:00 GMT
  2.25 3.10 2.90 All Bets (1) 
Jamaica v Canada
 20/11/2008 01:00 GMT
  1.30 4.50 8.50 All Bets (1) 
USA v Guatemala

20/11/2008 01:00 GMT
  1.35 4.20 7.50 All Bets (1) 
Trinidad/Tobago v Cuba
 20/11/2008 01:10 GMT
  1.25 4.50 11.00 All Bets (1) 
El Salvador v Costa Rica
 20/11/2008 01:30 GMT
  2.35 3.20 2.70 All Bets (1


----------

